# RMF92 and the woodchuck



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

You see what happens when you go to my neighborhood and im not there. I dont blame the woodchuck but the whalefinger was due. And the captain, he couldnt find his way out of a paper sack! You boys think you can just stroll down and beat up on my pets. Glad it didnt turn out any worse but let that be a lesson. And the end to the debate on which boat gets the most change. Hands down bleux all the way. 
-KRC


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

Even though my motor was just the victim of a 4 alarm fire she would spank that yammie up and down the intecoastal. I'll admit that was about as scared as I have ever been, sittin in the middle of the channel at the jetties with the tide sucking out, motor on fire, a tank full of gas, and a fire extinguisher that sure aint extinguishing no fire. Thank god I had a bucket on the boat. I didnt even think about it till last night when me and dad were talking about it, but the whole time I was disconnecting the negative lead on the battery I was getting shocked, so I guess it was a short in something that started the whole thing.


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

I think the 18' shoali with the 90 yammie will smoke the ol' 76 whaler anyday of the week. Lets go launch them in Baytown and race.....oh wait, you melted that babe this past weekend. My bad.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont know who you are terror but you right about that old whaler getting smoked!!! But I dont run a shoalwater, I run a far superior apparatus. The whalefinger just isnt a seasoned vessel. It doesn't perform under pressure, neither does the owner...........


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

What am I missin' here? Sounds like an interesting story!


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

Capt.Schenk said:


> What am I missin' here? Sounds like an interesting story!


fin adik is under the impression that since his dingy will run in spit that it is faster than my whaler. he just doesnt beleive the gps numbers i guess. where i went to school, 50mph is faster than 40mph, but i could be wrong.

this is all about the story above when my motor caught on fire this weekend, and it wasnt very funny, i was skeered.


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

tarponterror who is you?

and the boat wont be ready for a while, shes going in the shop


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

rmf92hunt said:


> fin adik is under the impression that since his dingy will run in spit that it is faster than my whaler.


Not in the physical universe we occupy. What type of Whaler do you have?


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

1975 low-pro, the hull that tran and gulfcoast copied.


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

rmf92hunt said:


> tarponterror who is you?
> 
> and the boat wont be ready for a while, shes going in the shop


It is your old Tarpon slaying buddy from DP. You know...the guy that used to have the 22 outrage until Capt. Robbie with SKA came along and snaked it from my old man. Now I am limited to flatbottom shoalwater that will make you whizz blood at the end of the day.......


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

rmf92hunt said:


> tarponterror who is you?
> 
> and the boat wont be ready for a while, shes going in the shop


rmf92hunt is that babe insured? Why don't you just go ahead and hang a 200 4-stroke on that babe?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

rmf92hunt said:


> 1975 low-pro, the hull that tran and gulfcoast copied.


Very nice. I would much rather have one of those than the newer copies.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Aight so your boat has 85 more ponys to push it....rather had 85 more. Lets see 85 more hp. for 10mph more SOG. Arse loads more weight and lets not talk about fuel burnage. The whalefinger is measured in gallons per mile where Bluex is measured in miles per gallon!!!! And my boat puts up better numbers of course that may just be because of the capt. Then therese the ability to run in wet grass, kinda handy sometimes. From the sound of it Tarponterror must be Mr. Shad slinging Shuan O. In all honesty im glad it didnt turn out worse with the blown motor and all. I told pops that last night and he says serves that SOB right for giving him s*it about him getting sick that day.


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

finadik, Man you must have had one of intellectual coworkers do that mathmatical equation for you. 

Heres the pics of the boat and the motor. It may not look like it except for the extinguisher dust on it, but that motor was smokin like a SOB. It was pouring out of the cracks between the flywheel and the block.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

From the pictures you posted Im pretty sure I see what the problem is. I placed arrows to indicate whats probably the biggest problem with your motor. I would start troubleshooting here............No Charge.

-KRC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

fin_adik - you should know better.... "Never insult a man's Johnson"!!! This board is really getting trashy now!!


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

fin_adik said:


> Aight so your boat has 85 more ponys to push it....rather had 85 more. Lets see 85 more hp. for 10mph more SOG. Arse loads more weight and lets not talk about fuel burnage. The whalefinger is measured in gallons per mile where Bluex is measured in miles per gallon!!!! And my boat puts up better numbers of course that may just be because of the capt. Then therese the ability to run in wet grass, kinda handy sometimes. From the sound of it Tarponterror must be Mr. Shad slinging Shuan O. In all honesty im glad it didnt turn out worse with the blown motor and all. I told pops that last night and he says serves that SOB right for giving him s*it about him getting sick that day.


fin_adik- Dayum right it is Mr. Shad Slinging Shaun O. I can sling nasty old pogies with the best of them.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Well Scott you make a good point. I really dont think his "johnson" gets used much though. I think he mostly lets it just sit there, maybe take it out and clean it from time to time but other than that......

Ahhh mr. Shuan, the bull shark slayer. I see you too have lowered your standards and waste time here! You seen any fich' lately? Answer with a PM theres many a Looky-Lou browsing the pages. You really gotta watch a couple of these cats, especially that guy with that old busted whaler.


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

*leave my johnson alone*

yall are talking about my johnson way too much. thats a problem that you need to get checked out. you need to worry about your own and quit talking about mine.


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

rmf92hunt- I will give you 2 g's for the whalefinger. Deal?


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh lawd hes gonna S#it and fall back in it when he reads your offer ShuanO.


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

thats what i charge for rides


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Thats about all its good for.....taking a ride in!


----------

